# My Visit A Few Minutes Ago from A Back Yard Neighbor



## SeaBreeze (Jul 19, 2014)

Just took these pics of a buck who was visiting by our back fence, he's interested to know when those pears will be falling, lol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 19, 2014)

Wow, look at him! Is he an 8-pointer? 

You should invite him in and put a saddle on him. Then you could ride to town in your Mrs. Claus outfit.


----------



## Pam (Jul 20, 2014)

Lovely photos and what a beauty he is!


----------



## littleowl (Jul 21, 2014)

Venison on the Menu.


----------



## Raven (Jul 21, 2014)

Wonderful picture and I bet you are glad you have a sturdy fence.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## Michael. (Jul 25, 2014)

Our neighbour had a visit recently and they lost a good few of their roses and other flowers.
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 25, 2014)

Nice photo Michael, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2015)

Taken a few minutes ago, there were three bucks, here's just one who posed for me.


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 7, 2015)

Nice picture, SB!  I only see them through my zoom lens!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2015)

Very nice, SB. We have deer around us and we have to keep the gate shut or they eat our flowers. If we leave the house early in the morning we see them walking down the road.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice photo SB he almost looks like he is posing for you to take photo ,to my knowledge we don't have wild deer in Aus!  that's something I will have to put into Google to find out..


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 8, 2015)

You get so many deer at that fence - you should put in one of those machines that give you some deer yummies for a quarter - you'd be rich in no time!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Nice picture, SB!  I only see them through my zoom lens!
> 
> View attachment 20205



Nice picture Meanderer, zoom lense is fine, some folks never see them at all in their everyday life.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Wow, look at him! Is he an 8-pointer?
> 
> You should invite him in and put a saddle on him. Then you could ride to town in your Mrs. Claus outfit.


----------



## tinytn (Aug 10, 2015)

Even though im a woman ,,it still is hilarious  :laugh:


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks! Enjoyed the Pics. You don't need a lot of property in the wild. I live on less than a third of an acre, in a built up suburb of NW NJ. Its common to have groups of deer walk down our paved roads in the middle of the day. We always enjoyed them, but yes, they certainly do eat the flowers and quite a few other plants. I've had to give the garden up, but it was always a losing battle trying to deter them. We always enjoyed the wild life in our yard. All of the standard Mid-Atlantic back yard birds, Raccoons, Possum, Chipmunks, Skunks, Groundhogs, Rabbits, Fox, Field Mice, Squirrels, Squirrels, Squirrels! Caught a Shrew once. That was _very _interesting. Their strength is amazing. Never stop eating. Only held him for about ten minutes. Used to get snakes and toads years ago. Get a Black Bear visit a few times a year. Have also seen Coyotes on the road, but not, thankfully in my yard. Raised in walking distance of the Bronx Zoo and Botanical Gardens, I grew up with a love of nature.
I've had forty years of it. How lucky was I.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 10, 2015)

We just have an average back yard that is fenced, in the suburbs, the only animals so far that come into the yard are rabbits, squirrels, snakes, voles...a raccoon once, broke into our garage a few nights to eat dry dog food years ago.  Beyond the fence are the deer, coyotes, foxes, raccoons, skunks, pheasants, quail, etc.  I love to see the wildife, sooo nice!  Like you, I have a great love for nature. :sentimental:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2016)

Took this around an hour ago.  Not a great picture, looked better in person.


----------



## Cookie (Jul 22, 2016)

Wow!  gorgeous animal, nice ears too.  A good shot I think -- the vegetation is very artistic.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 22, 2016)

My buddy has a female deer who lives in his suburban neighborhood. Everyone takes turns leaving her food and water and she's had several babies over the years. But I don't believe the males come out of hiding very often. That's a terrific picture!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 27, 2016)

Had three deer behind my fence this afternoon and took a few pics.  Unfortunately, with my new computer and my old camera software, a couple of the photos went blank after I edited/resized.  Here's one from my back porch that didn't disappear.


----------



## Bobw235 (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice picture SB. No wildlife like that around my neck of the woods, too urban here. In all my 33 years in this house, I can only recall one time when we had a deer walk through our woods behind the house, and she must have been lost.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 28, 2016)

Nice rack!


----------

